# Bootsfiletierbrett



## Axtwerfer (30. Januar 2014)

Ich sehe bei einigen hier, dass die so schöne weiße Kunststoff-filetierbretter am Boot haben. Man kann schon fast Filetier-Tisch dazu sagen. Oft sind die zum Abnehmen, manchmal auch fest am Heck montiert.

Wo gibt es sowas ?  Im Baumarkt ( zum selber machen ) hab ich nicht das geeignete Material gefunden. 

Danke fürs Antworten schon mal.

Grüße  Axt


----------



## Thomas9904 (30. Januar 2014)

*AW: Bootsfiletierbrett*

Fleischer- oder Gastrobedarf, dann einfach entsprechende Befestigung dran..


----------



## bbfishing (30. Januar 2014)

*AW: Bootsfiletierbrett*

Moin
ich bin auch auf der Suche nach so etwas, wenn Du was findest schreibs bitte hier rein.
Danke Klaus


----------



## Torsk_SH (30. Januar 2014)

*AW: Bootsfiletierbrett*

http://www.mullion-shop.de/shop/zubehoer.html

Oder halt die Metrolösung.


----------



## Heilbutt (30. Januar 2014)

*AW: Bootsfiletierbrett*

Den Knaller diesbezüglich haben wir letzten Jahr in Norwegen gesehen.
Da hatten ein paar Jungs aus Hamburg ein modifiziertes Bügelbrett mit auf dem Boot.
Ich glaube die hatten Plexiglas oben aufs Blech montiert?!

Laut deren Aussage wurde das bei halbwegs vollen Kisten und zwischenzeitlicher Beißflaute dann immer aufgeklappt und einer hat dann schon mal schön bequem im stehen filetiert....#6

Zusammengeklappt und aufs Heck des Kaasboll-Bootes geschnallt hatte das ein wenig was von Opel Manta mit Irmscher-Heckspoiler!!

Gruß

Holger


----------



## Axtwerfer (31. Januar 2014)

*AW: Bootsfiletierbrett*

O.k. als Lacher auf jeden fall ein hingucker, aber die größe in Bügelbrettformat ist dann doch etwas übertrieben. Was man so "fertig" bei mullion kaufen kann ist preislich nicht ganz meine Vorstellung. Werde mich doch wohl mal bei der METRO umsehen.


----------



## 42er barsch (31. Januar 2014)

*AW: Bootsfiletierbrett*

schau dir das mal an.

ist sicher günstiger als in dem link von torsk, ne befestigung musst du halt individuell für dich dranbasteln.

http://www.ebay.de/itm/Schneidbrett...207128108?pt=Küchenhelfer&hash=item2588b1902c


----------



## Heilbutt (1. Februar 2014)

*AW: Bootsfiletierbrett*



Axtwerfer schrieb:


> O.k. als Lacher auf jeden fall ein hingucker, aber die größe in Bügelbrettformat ist dann doch etwas übertrieben. Was man so "fertig" bei mullion kaufen kann ist preislich nicht ganz meine Vorstellung. Werde mich doch wohl mal bei der METRO umsehen.



Das hab ich mir zuerst auch gedacht, aber als sie dann die ü100 Seelachse auf den Filetiertisch gehievt haben fand ich das Bügelbrett schnell angemessen.

Gruß

Holger


----------



## Marco74 (1. Februar 2014)

*AW: Bootsfiletierbrett*

Der Ebay link ist gut. 100 cm sollte das Ding schon haben.
Wäre noch die Frage nach der optimalen Befestigung.
Vielleicht zwei "Träger" für die Reling und für die andere Seite zwei Klappfüße (schrauben ginge auch, würde aber länger dauern).
Wer hat eine konkrete Lösung?


----------



## peiner freak (1. Februar 2014)

*AW: Bootsfiletierbrett*

Gebraucht aber sieht noch top aus 

http://www.ebay.de/itm/Filetierbrett-Filetierbank-Trolling-Schleppfischen-/301079896406?pt=DE_Sport_Angelsport_K%C3%B6der_Futter&hash=item4619c2a156


----------



## Axtwerfer (2. Februar 2014)

*AW: Bootsfiletierbrett*

Bin zur Zeit höchstbietender ( und hoffe ich bleibe es auch )|sagnix


----------

